# catbird babies opened eyes



## african cake queen (Jun 20, 2011)

[/img] i got attacked by the parent.going to wear hard hat next time! lindy




[/img]


----------



## Fernando (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool photos lindy! 

I'm assuming that you are using the code from a photobucket account. When you copy and paste the code into the TFO box you can just place that right into the reply section. You don't need to click on the photo button on TFO to add the photo. The code you are using already includes the



codes. Just fyi


----------



## african cake queen (Jun 20, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Cool photos lindy!
> 
> I'm assuming that you are using the code from a photobucket account. When you copy and paste the code into the TFO box you can just place that right into the reply section. You don't need to click on the photo button on TFO to add the photo. The code you are using already includes the
> 
> ...



thanks i am a computer dummy. i will try it. thanks, lindy


----------



## terryo (Jun 20, 2011)

Those are some great photo's.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cool photos..


----------



## african cake queen (Jun 27, 2011)

i just found out the catbirds are mocking birds! going to put on a hard hat to get another picture. they attack anyone who go near the nest. they got 4 people and my dog so far. one baby died. down to 2. will get pictures if my brother comes by today to film attack.'lol' lindy


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 18, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 19, 2011)

super nice pics! sorry one died, but it seems the strong live, the others....


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 19, 2011)

cool photo


----------

